# 4850 Xfire 24,000 Point  in 3dMark06 Club



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

Membership to this elite club requires a valid 3dMark06 score hosted by the ORB futuremark WEB site and CPUZ and GPUZ urls.

Also post some screen shots of your scores and CPUZ and GPUZ info. The more info the better.

Has to be  no more than 2 HD4850s in X fire or stand alone HD4850x2 with any CPU or MB.


Also cooling and tuning information is appreciated. Photos of your build are appreciated as well.



Congrats to all the members for achieving ultimate performance from the HD4850.  


1. FreakShow                   Score  24,375


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2009)

Will there be 1 member before this weekend is over?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

I get 18k with a 4850X2....


----------



## freakshow (May 3, 2009)

is 4850x2 allowed?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 3, 2009)

I get 18 with my 260. But no where near 24k! hah


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2009)

freakshow said:


> is 4850x2 allowed?



No. 

Your score falls way below the 24,000 point requirement any ways.


----------



## freakshow (May 3, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> No.
> 
> Your score falls way below the 24,000 point requirement any ways.



oh really 






and i probably can get better score then that


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I get 18k with a 4850X2....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090502/Untitled608.jpg




is something wrong my GPU is at stock...you should kill me even with a slower cpu


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2009)

freakshow said:


> oh really
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25534&stc=1&d=1241328749
> 
> ...





Good shot to my nutz. I deserved that. I was looking at shadowfold's score.



That is impressive. Amazing. 

My nutz are feeling better now and I have decided to let the HD4850x2 in the club.   


No more than 2 HD4850 GPUS.


----------



## freakshow (May 3, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Good shot to my nutz. I deserved that. I was looking at shadowfold's score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u! thank u! my good man


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

shouldn't take much to break 24000


----------



## SonDa5 (May 19, 2009)

This club isn't growing very fast. 


Is 24,000 to much for 2 HD4850s?



I'm out of the HD4850 club. 

I'm running 2 HD4770s in Xfire now.

I broke 24,000 too!!! I was unable with the HD4850.

My first 24,000+ 3dMark06 run!!! 


Ranked 11th in "The Americas" in the Futuremark Lord of Overclocking competition right now!!! 








http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=10971344&compareResultType=14


----------

